# I broke down and bought myself something today.....



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Every single day I go to Coach.com and stare at this handbag. I've been wanting it for awhile now. Well today I finally went to the mall to see it in person. I've been putting that off, because I had a feeling once I saw it, I would definitely have to have it....well I was right. I couldn't leave the store without it, it is so comfortable to wear..really fits nicely on your shoulder....ahhhh, I really love it :wub: . I think I can easily say, this is my current favorite handbag.  

In case you dont know, I'm a handbag FREAK :w00t: .

Here's a picture of it. Thanks for letting me share!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU !!!!! I say Santa wants us to pick up our own gifts , it is after all work saved for him . Nice bag  Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very nice. I bought a similar bag by SAK and I love it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Love the bag!!! I'm a Coach and Prada Bag FREAK!!!

Good for YOU!! 

Congrats :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Good for you!!! :aktion033: I just love the purse!!! I love Coach too!

Here is a Classic one that I want:

Coach

AND...I received an invitation from Coach for 25% off starting December 1st...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Good for you!  Want to know what I bought today? Storage bins for all of Zoe & Jett's things! LOL


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Good for you! Want to know what I bought today? Storage bins for all of Zoe & Jett's things! LOL[/B]


 :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Good for you! Want to know what I bought today? Storage bins for all of Zoe & Jett's things! LOL[/B]



LOL ~ That's good, too!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Love the bag!!! I'm a Coach and Prada Bag FREAK!!!
> 
> Good for YOU!!
> 
> Congrats :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]


Me tooooooo!!!! Although I only have one Prada.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice bag-I like it!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I love that purse! I am a Coach fanatic...there isn't much they have that I don't like.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=475616
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROTFL! :smrofl: That's what I use for Cosy's things too. A very stylish bin. :smrofl: LOL
My daughter loves Coach. I'm not showing her that picture. :brownbag:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ooooooooo it's soooooo pretty!! :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ooo la la! I like it alot!! I havent been looking at bags cause i have been trying to get my life in order and pay things off... but man... ic what i have been missing! I luv bags too. hehe :aktion033:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice! I like Coach too, and I'm fortunate to have a Coach outlet not too far away. I need a new black one, too bad an Aunt who doesn't like Coach gave my little sister a $250 gift certificate someone gave her!! I'm so bitter, what does a 15 year old need with a nice Coach handbag?! Anyway, congrats on your early Christmas present!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Beautiful bag! Wear it in good health! I'm heading to Coach this weekend to use my 25% off coupon. I don't know if it's a nation-wide promo or just here in NJ. Last time they did this I was able to use the 25% off my entire purchase, so I ended up w/two bags, a pair of shoes and some wristlets.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Good for you, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Coach!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

How are you guys getting these coupons? I haven't gotten one and I should be in their system. Is it in print form or is there by chance a code you can use for the online orders?


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I too LOVE Coach. :wub:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> How are you guys getting these coupons? I haven't gotten one and I should be in their system. Is it in print form or is there by chance a code you can use for the online orders?[/B]


I received it in the mail a few days ago. It might be a regional thing? I did read the back of the coupon and it is only good on 2007 merchandise and cannot be used on-line or at the factory store (you must bring in the card in order to get the discount). I would suggest that you contact your local Coach store and ask them if they are offering this discount. It runs from 12/1 thru 12/9.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow that is a very pretty bag, good for you I say, it's nice to actually get something you really want for yourself


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

> I received it in the mail a few days ago. It might be a regional thing? I did read the back of the coupon and it is only good on 2007 merchandise and cannot be used on-line or at the factory store (you must bring in the card in order to get the discount). I would suggest that you contact your local Coach store and ask them if they are offering this discount. It runs from 12/1 thru 12/9.[/B]


Oh ok. Unfortunatley the only Coach store near me is the Outlet one. Oh well thank you very much for your help! I hope you find something nice this weekend!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=475745
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish we had an outlet near by...the closest one is about 2.5 hours away!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My town doesn't have a Target, or a Best Buy, and our mall is still coming back from the hurricane......but we have a Coach factory outlet. Go figure!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

My daughter has that handbag and she loves it.

I bought a coach handbag a year ago and after 6 months the black faded to a dark violet/brown color - I was so upset about it but Macy's returned it .. I paid extra and bought the limited edition one with some funky snakeskin etc on it ... the strap is wearing down after 9 months .. they said they would change it again for me but there isn't a nice one as comfy as the one I have - so I still have it - ...

I love their bags but I would like them to last a bit longer for the amount of money I paid for it.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> How are you guys getting these coupons? I haven't gotten one and I should be in their system. Is it in print form or is there by chance a code you can use for the online orders?[/B]


I always get the coupons in the mail. I actually get two...one in my hubby's name (the name is only on the mailing envelope, not the actual coupon) If someone wants my other one, I will mail it to you. Just PM me and the first person can have it.  The coupon cannot be used until 12/1.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> My daughter has that handbag and she loves it.
> 
> I bought a coach handbag a year ago and after 6 months the black faded to a dark violet/brown color - I was so upset about it but Macy's returned it .. I paid extra and bought the limited edition one with some funky snakeskin etc on it ... the strap is wearing down after 9 months .. they said they would change it again for me but there isn't a nice one as comfy as the one I have - so I still have it - ...
> 
> I love their bags but I would like them to last a bit longer for the amount of money I paid for it.[/B]



Coach has a policy where they will repair any of their bags for free and you just pay shipping and handling. I have never used this option before but I have been told about it in the store. I must say that I agree with you somewhat on their quality being disappointing. I had some of their stuff years ago that lasted a really long time but the few things that I have bought in the recent past have disappointed me. I got this great "going out" black leather bag and the clasp has never worked quite right. I exchanged it for a different one and this one still was never quite right. It was very limited edition so there was nothing I could do other than return the bag and I really love how it looks even though it doesn't function right. I haven't bought anything from Coach in the past year but mostly just because I feel like everyone has their stuff now and I like to be a little different. They do have great limited edition stuff each year and they have AMAZING dog sweaters. The striped one last year was unbelievable but in cashmere it was a bit pricey! 

Enjoy your new bag 2maltese4me, it looks like a great size and a big bag with a comfortable strap is worth its weight in gold, IMO!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=475847
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did show the Coach store the bag and they told me exactly what you did but it is a limited edition bag that is no longer available. Because I bought it from Macy's and I am a Macy's black card holder - they told me they will refund the full price or give me a new bag whatever I wanted to do. There is a similar one (black hobo) but doesn't have the funky three rows of snakeskin,patent leather and another glittery leather on the front .. so I'll just grin and bear it.
I'm over Brighton but I must admit their bags really took a beating.
Macy's have Family and Friends starting tomorrow I think - their 20% works on everything - even Coach I believe ...


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

That's a great bag! :smilie_daumenpos: I've wanted a Coach bag for 2 years now. I think I'm gonna have to settle on a replica though, as hubby doesn't get it!LOL :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes the Macy's does include almost everything...except the makeup counters. I personally don't care for Macy's here though. It's always dirty, the clothing is always mis-marked and piled like no one cares about how it looks. I much prefer Nordstroms, which just had there half yearly sale. I got some real steals...Leather Rock belts for $61 (originally $168), St. John dress for $478 (originally $1150), pebble leather Juicy bag $108 (originally $585), Juicy sunglasses $59 (originally $220). 

As far as Coach goes, I still have my very first bag I purchased in 1979. I paid $98 for it and it still looks as beautiful today. In fact my 14 year old wears it. I did have an issue with a bag that I bought back in the late 1980's. The stitching came undone on a shoulder strap and the brass clip that attached the strap kept coming undone. When I was regifting the bags to my daughter, I took this one to our Coach store. They were able to perfectly repair the bag by restitching the leather and replacing all the hardware (it is slightly smaller hardware now, but not noticable unless you compare it to the same bag, which I have in a different color). I was not charged for the repair or for shipping! Oh and since these were "old style" bags...heavy leather, no lining...they completely cleaned and re-conditioned the leather too! It certainly helped that the bags were all registered and they could tell I was the original owner. I do agree that the bags made today are not of as high quality, but I think that goes for most things. My Louis Vuitton bags aren't as thick (canvass) as my mother's from the 1960's (yes she still has one). One brand that I think has vastly improved is Gucci. In the 1980's I had several Gucci bags that failed, either the linings disintergrated or the fabric wore unevenly. My current bags (purchased in the late 90's to now) are much sturdier and frankly better made. Of course the prices have increased significantly too. 

Another thing I've noticed is that prices for handbags have skyrocketed. I remember buing my first LV bag, a 25 Speedy, for $260. Now I think that same bag goes for around $650. In 20 years, the price has more than doubled! I bought the first one in France, so I paid even less than it sold for here...that's back when the dollar was good. To me, $650 for a Kooba bag seems a bit steep but I guess if you compare it to a $1500 Gucci it's a bargain!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I agree with Saltymalty about the quality of bags today-by and large not as good, exept for Gucci. I have 4 or 5 Guccis bags that are still in excellent shape, even though I use them day in and day out. My daughter has a Chanel that she uses only on special occassions, she keeps it in the bag and in the original box. She has had to have the leather inside the chain resewn two or three times. Considering the price paid for this bag the quality is really not what it should be. As much as I love the bag, and would like to have on for myself, I doubt I will get one.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ooou LA LA! NICE bag!

enJOY it in great health,
Melanie


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Every single day I go to Coach.com and stare at this handbag. I've been wanting it for awhile now. Well today I finally went to the mall to see it in person. I've been putting that off, because I had a feeling once I saw it, I would definitely have to have it....well I was right. I couldn't leave the store without it, it is so comfortable to wear..really fits nicely on your shoulder....ahhhh, I really love it :wub: . I think I can easily say, this is my current favorite handbag.
> 
> In case you dont know, I'm a handbag FREAK :w00t: .
> 
> ...


I don't carry a purse but I'm glad for you that it makes you happy.
It's nice...... for a purse. :huh::biggrin:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Ok, a bit of information...

I just found out that if you call your local Coach store....and ask for the manager. Let him know you did not recieve a 25% off coupon and that you are wondering if they would still honor it for you if you come in.

I did this last night, and they said not a problem...they would give me the 25% off between Dec 1 and Dec 9th. Thats when they're running their special.

If they wont honor it.....you can go here and bid on a coupon. Some are as low as .99 with free shipping. http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?f...&category0=

The other thing is YES Macy's will honor in store coupons for Coach, but they will not honor it on the internet. Besides Macy's wants over $17 to ship a teenie tiny wallet.  ....NOT!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

> Ok, a bit of information...
> 
> I just found out that if you call your local Coach store....and ask for the manager. Let him know you did not recieve a 25% off coupon and that you are wondering if they would still honor it for you if you come in.
> 
> ...


I went today to Macy's to buy my mom's christmas present..I bought her the cross the body travel purse..I have one and adore it! I used the 20% off coupon...I wanted to buy another one for myself , but I had to control myself due to it being Christmas and having to buy gifts for others


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I just got home from Coach....I couldn't resist using the 25% off....got myself a matching wallet to go with my new bag..._and got the difference back _on the bag I bought the other day. B)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I agree with Saltymalty about the quality of bags today-by and large not as good, exept for Gucci. I have 4 or 5 Guccis bags that are still in excellent shape, even though I use them day in and day out. My daughter has a Chanel that she uses only on special occassions, she keeps it in the bag and in the original box. She has had to have the leather inside the chain resewn two or three times. Considering the price paid for this bag the quality is really not what it should be. As much as I love the bag, and would like to have on for myself, I doubt I will get one.[/B]


Don't forget about Hermès when it comes to quality. I bought an Evelyne last December and have carried it every day since then and it looks like the day I bought it. ... perfect! I agree about Chanel. I had a Chanel bag several years ago and had nothing but problems with it. I used it for about a year and sent it back to the Bloomingdale's store where I bought it and got a full refund. Same thing happened with a little Prada nylon messenger bag. I stored it over the winter and the seams cinched up and it was horrible looking. I sent it back to N-M and got a refund after about 6 months. I'm now totally hooked on Hermès!


----------

